# Soup Shooter Bar



## trulyscrump (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi there everyone. Kind of thinking thru lots of options of how to operate a soup shooter event... This is for the afternoon snack at a conference of "lifestyle/ wellness/ health/ appearance orientated" entrepreneurs-bloggers, all with a ton of followers. Working with party planners who are co-ordinating the F and B for the conference of 150. (and happy that all I have to do is be concerned with MY food not the visuals and fru-fru part- hate that!). Morning snack is a locally made granola/ protein bar, lunch is awesome locally sourced salad box, my part is afternoon snack in the form of a soup shooter ( 4 ounce paper hot cup)- I also locally source seasonal produce, with a homemade cheese straw. Presentation as well as flavor is important.

I have my soups and accompaniments all set. What I am dillydallying about is that 150 guests will arrive almost instantaneously- they all leave one workshop at same time, albeit that 150 people cannot exit in one group.

Appearance is v. important to this group and organizers. I have two soups to serve in 4 ounce hot cups, each with a coordinating topping.

FINALLY, my questions....I do not want to pre pour a lot of shooters in advance to accommodate the onset of lots of guests bcs they would not stay hot for a long time. Portioning into a small cup is a bit more fiddly than pouring into a soup bowl so takes a bit more time.

SO, 1, how long do you think the soup will stay warm in these containers. By that I mean 15 mins max???? https://www.webstaurantstore.com/choice-4-oz-white-poly-paper-hot-cup-pack/9994W.html

2. Should I put them on a chafer? I have never done this- I think it'd look good for presentation ( maybe?), but would steam/ condensation on chafer lining hotel pan be an issue. Would not put lid on it.

3. How many servers? By that I mean, how many soup pourers and garnishers to accommodate 150 guests in a short period of time? I'd like to think two stations with two servers at each? I imagine the snack period is 30 mins max.

SORRY for the length of this, usually I'd just think thru it for a while, too and maybe do a trial, but thought I'd ask you professionals for your learned advise as well. I thank you in advance. I appreciate sounding this out to experts rather than my husband and 16 year old.

Mela


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome to Cheftalk.

I agree with you on not pouring ahead.

What are you holding the soup in after it's made?

Depending on the soup and how hot it is when poured, I'd say you have 2-3 minute window with those cups.
150 people all at once does seem a bit boding but 2 pour-ers can handle that in just a few minutes time.

Remember...the more you fiddle with each cup, the more time ticks away. Keep the garnishes simple.
How do you plan to dispense the soup? 
Ladle, pitcher? 
Are there chunks in the soup? 
Will you take the time to evenly disperse those chunks or bits into each cup?
These are all valid questions.


----------



## aladeg (Dec 4, 2014)

What kind of soup? If it's brothy - I'd store the piping hot broth in airpots- in my experience they keep temperature hotter than anything else. You could portion the chunky component, and just before service start topping with a pump of the piping hot broth. I've done creamed soups this way as well.

An open chafer might buy you a little more time but probably not super effective -- those cups are meant to insulate and there's going to be minimal cup to hot chafer surface contact. Test it out with cups of say 180 degree water and temp it after 5 minutes, after 10 minutes. 

A closed chafer would help if you can manage the condensation. We use flat packed linen-style paper napkins all the time as condensation catchers on deliveries. They are very absorbent and do a good job of avoiding water pools when we transport things such as warm breads, tortillas, roasted potatoes, etc. 

One last consideration if you decide to start to pour ahead - is there a super punctual timekeeper running this event? You could end up with lukewarm soup if they end up a few minutes behind schedule.


----------

